

Why should I start my career at Microsoft, rather than a startup? - relation
http://microsoftjobsblog.com/blog/dear-jobsblog-why-should-i-start-my-career-at-microsoft-rather-than-a-startup

======
pyrotechnick
<http://www.google.com/search?q=why+i+left+microsoft>

